# I need a humidifier!



## mamilli (Dec 29, 2012)

Yeah, I know, it sounds crazy considering how humid it is in Kuala Lumpur. However, we have the air conditioning running virtually all day and my young kids have started nose bleeding! When the air is off it's too hot and they don't sleep well so the doctor suggested getting a humidifier. I just can't seem to get one under RM300-400 that isn't a shady looking machine online! I'm not comfortable spending almost $100 on a lemon. In Australia I paid about $30 and they available at any chemist. Not here though. Any suggestions?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

